# LSOL - what's the plan?



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm running low on coffee! What's the LSOL status? Will I automatically get included as a current subscriber?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Dont want to interfere with LSOL just trying to be helpful , but I was in strangers Norwich this week and I explained what it was , and they said would be happy to have a go , if you are looking for someone that is ,


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've also got another roaster who is keen to do LSOL again.

Looks like this has a bright future.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I must keep an eye out for a regular opening sign up. Lol


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

Me too, i'd love to join up.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Me three. Is there any way we can get in on this. Would love to try out coffees that I would otherwise not come across and expand my horizons.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's Xmas and new year ., other things to do at mo . I'll start contacting people after this to renew existing subs . Plus roasters are on holidays too, so give Matt a chance to sort stuff out in jan.

And no one stepped forward to take the running of this off my hands, so I'll do one last quarter .

Existing subs get priority , any spaces will then be opened up on a new thread , first come first served .

Expect coffee earliest Feb as indicated in the last lsol thread . Til then chill and enjoys the holidays , and buy coffee elsewhere to keep you going .


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's Xmas and new year ., other things to do at mo . I'll start contacting people after this to renew existing subs . Plus roasters are on holidays too, so give Matt a chance to sort stuff out in jan.
> 
> And no one stepped forward to take the running of this off my hands, so I'll do one last quarter .
> 
> ...


I would potentially be interested in taking this over. How much work does it entail? PM me?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Just want to float an idea here, be interested to know what people think...

Sourcing the coffees is a tricky business that involves doing a lot of leg work to find interesting sounding coffees, more often than not you then find it's not within budget.

We have a known subscriber base which gives us a set amount of money, but the number of guests is unknown so the actual amount of money we have is not known.

This makes it particularly tricky and can lead to the possibility of taking up a fair amount of a roasters time only to end up having to tell them we can't do it after all.

It would make the process much simpler if we can source a coffee at a known price then open it up to everyone to sign up (i.e. no subs, all guests). We may have a minimum and/or maximum number as dictated by the roaster, or maybe not.

It would massively simplify the sourcing process and people could drop in and out on a monthly basis if they wished


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Higher prices may discourage high take up and not securing sufficient slots wold mean letting down a roaster. It would also increase monthly admin for payment, assuming similar take up to the current lsol.

Apologies if this is brief / abrupt - on taptalk


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

That said, I'd still be in


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

If this change did take place it would be useful to know when the slots are going live, as a couple of times I've missed out on guest slots by not checking the forum for a few hours. It would also be helpful (for those of us whose jobs are during the day, at least) if it could happen in the evening.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

fluffles said:


> Just want to float an idea here, be interested to know what people think...
> 
> Sourcing the coffees is a tricky business that involves doing a lot of leg work to find interesting sounding coffees, more often than not you then find it's not within budget.
> 
> ...


I think this is an interesting and good idea although can see that it might involve more admin and risk. I've taken advantage of guest slots and that has worked well for me. It should be possible to work out across the year what the average take-up has been of subscribers and guests as a starting point for roasters.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

All good points. It would make things a bit more expensive versus today's membership price and a bit cheaper than today's guest price. But still at wholesale prices, massively cheaper than retail


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't see why we couldn't get a solid 6 or 12 month commitment from folks and approach roasters to say we have x subscribers willing to pay £y - would you be up for doing something special? Highly possible that I'm over simplifying things.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi , someone will need to step forward and take on the admin side for a monthly sub, if this is the change going forward , as I don't want to spend the time doing this .


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi , someone will need to step forward and take on the admin side for a monthly sub, if this is the change going forward , as I don't want to spend the time doing this .


There's a potential volunteer above:



fatboyslim said:


> I would potentially be interested in taking this over. How much work does it entail? PM me?


I could possibly help too depending on obligations etc.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Jon said:


> There's a potential volunteer above:
> 
> I could possibly help too depending on obligations etc.


As I said to Boots, I would be happy to give something back to this community by helping out. Thanks for the offer of help Jon, sure it'll come in handy.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Personally I like the current system, where if you are willing to pay in advance you get a discount over those on guest slots. There must be some level of turnover as I got a permanent slot without difficulty.

Is there a reason for the current limit on permanent slots?

I'm assuming whilst guest slots pay more they are still cheaper than retail?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree with Missy - I like the current setup and would be happy to sign up for longer - 6months. If we have more lots more leverage/opportunity for roaster...?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@fluffles if you can confirm which you wanna go , as i can pass the reigns onto @fatboyslim.

To the other comment , beans prices are gonna go up next year , I have a feeling that Matt will struggle to deliver the same quality next year for £65 a quarter.

As always the idea is that we het it cheaper than retail ( even guests ) altho subs get a bigger discount for supporting the sub for 3 months .

The last quarters money has been completely spent to the last penny .

So would anyone have an appetite for upping the sub or not ?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I'd really love to have an option for the 0.5kg subscription. There's no way I can drink 1kg of the same coffee. Might just split that with someone in Glasgow, but that's so much hassle.

I'm okay with paying extra for the shipping.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

PPapa said:


> I'd really love to have an option for the 0.5kg subscription. There's no way I can drink 1kg of the same coffee. Might just split that with someone in Glasgow, but that's so much hassle.
> 
> I'm okay with paying extra for the shipping.


Same here, which is why I just keep my eyes open for guest slots now. My coffee cupboard soon fills up and I have reserves in my freezer..


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> So would anyone have an appetite for upping the sub or not ?


I'm OK for upping the subs a bit.... depends on the "bit" obviously.

I would think upping the number of members would have legs - and possibly give a bit more leeway in negotiations?


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Probably not the thread for gauging interest; but i'm happy to commit if you do decide to increase membership/negotiating leverage.









Andy


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I've enjoyed a few LSOL's but dropped out due to the quantity - 1kg is too much for me. I've since taken a few guest slots at 500g and been able to share but I'd prefer a 250/350g bag and i'd be happy to pay a decent amount for it and commit to a sub. I'd prefer to stick with the present bi-monthly frequency.

I wonder if there may be more takers if there was a choice of quantities? I guess it maybe makes things more complicated though and in the end might mean less coffee ordered and a higher price.

Perhaps it might be worth a thread to gauge interest in quantities/frequency?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I think that the original intention behind the LSOL and DSOL was to try and get hold of some non-retail offerings that might stimulate a group discussion. This worked really well for some roasters looking to test run the bean before a launch and we have been lucky enough to get some great support on prices from the guys at Foundry/Rave etc.

It would be a shame if it just became a group buy to get a cheap kilo.

I know from experience that quite a lot of work goes into sourcing and even more so on the admin/finances (Boots take a bow), so probably best to keep the format as simple as possible.

re quantity - sharing a kg worked well in the past or maybe set up a swap sub-forum or use "beans not machines" to trade surplus.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

The majority of roasters just want to provide something off their general offer list, getting something exclusive is quite hard work though sometimes possible.

It's been a challenge working within the current budget, if an increase is palatable then that would make things easier.

Sounds like most people would like to stick with the current subscription model, and I'm happy to carry on with that. I would like a little more £ to play with though ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fluffles said:


> The majority of roasters just want to provide something off their general offer list, getting something exclusive is quite hard work though sometimes possible.
> 
> It's been a challenge working within the current budget, if an increase is palatable then that would make things easier.
> 
> Sounds like most people would like to stick with the current subscription model, and I'm happy to carry on with that. I would like a little more £ to play with though 


to be fair you have got stuff this last qtr that would ave been on the real pricey side for 1kg delivered , I have been gobsmacked on the quality of stuff last couple of months .


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I could go £25/30 per kilo personally - and (again personally) a kilo is best for me


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd prefer to keep the current format, and would be happy to go to £75/quarter. Kilos definitely work best for me.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Kilo is good for me. And, if its needed, happy to pay a little extra. Just bear in mind that there are subscriptions like SSSSS that deliver the equivalent in 12 x 250g for £75.

HB do have you tied in for a years worth of beans and its just the one roaster.

As with others, if a longer tie in to LSOL means more favourable rates then I'm happy to stump up for 6 months or longer


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Must admit the kilo quantity for subscribers has put me off and even the 500g of guest slot can some times leave me with a full freezer.

If we were to up the £/kg but offer more slots of 250g it would really only be more work for whoever is organising this debacle.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> Must admit the kilo quantity for subscribers has put me off and even the 500g of guest slot can some times leave me with a full freezer.
> 
> If we were to up the £/kg but offer more slots of 250g it would really only be more work for whoever is organising this debacle.


But doesn't delivery price kill it?


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Just to add; I like the idea of it being a "book club" type subscription where there is an on-going discussion about that month's bean and how to get the best out of it for different methods etc. But I can understand some people aren't into that and just want to try different beans in their own time and in quiet.

Andy


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Jon said:


> But doesn't delivery price kill it?


We could build additional delivery costs into the price. So anyone going for 1kg would get it significantly cheaper per £/kg than someone just going for 250g?

Don't want it to get too complicated though


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> We could build additional delivery costs into the price. So anyone going for 1kg would get it significantly cheaper per £/kg than someone just going for 250g?
> 
> Don't want it to get too complicated though


My usual roaster does this, and the more you buy, the cheaper it is per bag.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@fatboyslim Id keep it simple, if it aint broke dont fix it . 1kg gives us enough to barter with a roaster , 500g for me is enough for guests .

I think it may get too much work , hassle etc for Matt and yourself if you start going down the route of 250g for people. Plus I'm not sure at this point what roasters are getting from it other than discounting a 250g bag for people .

Said my bit , but keeping it simple and workable for those involved ( you roasters and Matt ) if people want to try out stuff 500g aint , much to ask over a month , just buy other coffee accordingly. If people are put off by 500g then LSOl perhaps aint for them .

At the end of the day this isnt a sub run by a roaster , its done by people who give up spare time and efforts to make it work for the forum .

People can split bags if they want .


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> @fatboyslim Id keep it simple, if it aint broke dont fix it . 1kg gives us enough to barter with a roaster , 500g for me is enough for guests .
> 
> I think it may get too much work , hassle etc for Matt and yourself if you start going down the route of 250g for people. Plus I'm not sure at this point what roasters are getting from it other than discounting a 250g bag for people .
> 
> ...


In all fairness, I have to agree with Martin. Looking back there have been occasions where it appears that finding a suitable roaster has been a royal pain in the backside.

I don't mind 500g guest slots as I can freeze half of it (I don't mind one 500g bag either instead of two 250g bags if it cuts costs? I have plenty of old sealable bags I can use to split bags up.) and if I have far too much I can always miss a month (or arrange to split afterwards)


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd be happy to up the subscription, it's well worth it.

I'd prefer to still get 1kg


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I will also be happy to up the sub as well. Don't mind paying extra as you are already getting it better then retail.

Also 1 kg is good for me too.

I'm currently going through some personal stuff once that's over I can help out with the admin side too.

Mark


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Apologies. I've only just come across this thread. Happy with the kilo. Out of interest when is the next offering due to land?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

A little while yet, not had the time to get things going yet


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

fluffles said:


> A little while yet, not had the time to get things going yet


Cheers I'll look at sourcing some stop gap beans then.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd be interested in taking up a permanent subscription to this. I have a couple of weeks worth due to land from Hasbean and also get their SSSS subscription plus I have some in the freezer. I tend to get through about a kg a month but 1.25 should be fine. Will there be any slots available?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers I'll look at sourcing some stop gap beans then.


I'm glad you asked Urbs.. I was just thinking about posting the same question.

I'm off to find some beans.


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

I can thoroughly recommend these for anyone looking for a stop gap: http://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/beanery-1/nicaragua-el-bosque-la-montanita. Rave's Finca El Bosque a couple of years ago was the first light roast that really bowled me over. This has that same remarkable strawberry note.

They have 15% off until Friday, too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820730544891760640


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

shannigan said:


> I can thoroughly recommend these for anyone looking for a stop gap: http://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/beanery-1/nicaragua-el-bosque-la-montanita. Rave's Finca El Bosque a couple of years ago was the first light roast that really bowled me over. This has that same remarkable strawberry note.
> 
> They have 15% off until Friday, too
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, I found the other Nicaraguan (Cerro de Jesus) a bit tastier. A bit more sweet/tangent maybe?


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

PPapa said:


> For what it's worth, I found the other Nicaraguan (Cerro de Jesus) a bit tastier. A bit more sweet/tangent maybe?


Haven't cracked that one open yet. Looking forward to it


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

PPapa said:


> For what it's worth, I found the other Nicaraguan (Cerro de Jesus) a bit tastier. A bit more sweet/tangent maybe?


I've got some of that from Artisan and it's really tasty.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

LSOL is alive once again! I've messaged all current subscribers to see whose still in then we can move forward. More info to follow but there will be guest slots and they will be offered on a first-come-first-serve basis.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> LSOL is alive once again! I've messaged all current subscribers to see whose still in then we can move forward. More info to follow but there will be guest slots and they will be offered on a first-come-first-serve basis.
> 
> Stay tuned!


Hello - I thought I was a member but didn't get a message?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Jon said:


> Hello - I thought I was a member but didn't get a message?


Ah yes I tried to message Jonc but it didn't work, apologies Jon. I'll send the message to you now.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> Ah yes I tried to message Jonc but it didn't work, apologies Jon. I'll send the message to you now.


Thanks muchly.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Following on from my post a while back, is it possible to join as a subscriber?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

dan1502 said:


> Following on from my post a while back, is it possible to join as a subscriber?


I'll give all current subscribers a chance to respond before potentially opening up new slots. More info soon


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Last chance for the few remaining current subscribers who haven't got back to me to express their interest in continuing!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Pretty sure I replied. But if I didn't I'm in and up for it!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Jon said:


> Pretty sure I replied. But if I didn't I'm in and up for it!


You're on the list


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Did you get my "I'm in" message?


----------



## bernd (Feb 2, 2017)

Daren said:


> Did you get my "I'm in" message?


ehh

Were do I find it ?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

bernd said:


> ehh
> 
> Were do I find it ?


? My message was aimed at FBS


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Helloooo, I'd like be a last minute addition if there's an extra space! Not sure if I'm too late or not....


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Get on the F5 key with the rest of us then


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Get on the F5 key with the rest of us then


Ah it's like that is it? ?


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Rompie said:


> Ah it's like that is it?


Yep I missed the last one as I wasn't quick enough. Lol


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's a case of never sleeping until the message pops up.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> It's a case of never sleeping until the message pops up.


But I need a convenient curated coffee subscription for that!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry chaps, I've been busy this evening and its too late to sort this out now. I will start a new thread to gauge interest for new subscribers tomorrow (Friday) evening.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Fingers on the buzzers then. Lol


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

@GCGordon are you still up for splitting beans in half? I don't want a kilo.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm still in btw.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=36365


----------

